# Microsoft Releases Windows 10 Update KB3140741



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *Microsoft has recently rolled out another update for Windows 10 that brings stability improvements, so everyone’s recommended to install it as soon as possible on their devices.
> *
> KB3140741 is a servicing stack update for Windows 10 version 1511 and includes, just like its name clearly states, improvements for the servicing stack, so no new major changes should be spotted after installing it.
> 
> ...


Microsoft Releases Windows 10 Update KB3140741


----------

